# DEF stuck at 25%



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Anyone ever had this happen?

DEF reading was somewhere below the "OK" amount, can't remember exactly, but it was enough for me to put another 2.5 gal jug in, back on April 1st.

It never went back up to "OK" (usually takes a bit, but eventually will) - has stuck at reading "25%"...and still is stuck at 25%.

I usually toss in a full 2.5 gallon jug roughly every three or four months, looking back at my log, so it's likely still above 25%, it's just odd it hasn't changed from 25% even when it should have changed to "OK".


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Here is another thread to follow, but no answer yet.

https://www.duramaxforum.com/forum/diesels/441226-cruze-def-level.html

and this guy says he had the dealer reset it...

https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-...f-gauge-after-re-post2255961.html#post2255961

Some random stuff I ran across about DEF


What Happens When the Diesel Exhaust Fluid Tank Runs Dry? We Put It to the Test

Special Coverage – Diesel Emission Fluid Tank Reservoir – 2013-2015 Chevrolet & GMC


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Yes I have had a similar issue on my Gen 1. It would not go up after I added DEF, just as you described. Then I did the DEF reset using the Bi-scan for GM Torque plug in app developed my Snipesy... Now it's perpetually 100%. I have to check level with a stick and add periodically.. otherwise no problems. It's odd. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

No answer to your specific question, but I did just finally run mine until the system said I was empty out of curiosity. I was rather surprised when it said I was empty but had another 350 miles before it went to Max 65MPH limp mode. Hit the truck stop with 150 miles left and put in exactly 5 Gallons without overflowing. $15 at $3 a gallon and done in under 5 minutes. Never go back to those messy blue jugs mucking up my trunk :th_SmlyROFL:


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

MRO1791 said:


> Yes I have had a similar issue on my Gen 1. It would not go up after I added DEF, just as you described. Then I did the DEF reset using the Bi-scan for GM Torque plug in app developed my Snipesy... Now it's perpetually 100%. I have to check level with a stick and add periodically.. otherwise no problems.


Wonderful. I just bought an obd Bluetooth scanner, Torque Pro and Bi-Scan after following recommendations in an earlier thread. Also, the local GM dealer wants $89 just to do an obd read. So I guess it is a break even situation. It irritates me to no end when software is buggy, especially from the likes of GM.

I think perhaps that GM changed the software when they did the def heater recall. Maybe it took us all this long to use the tank and see the problem.

Are you sure it is stuck at 100%? Checking the level with a stick isn’t the end of the world. Like dipping the tanks on a Cessna! The stick don’t lie!


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

dougc905 said:


> Wonderful. I just bought an obd Bluetooth scanner, Torque Pro and Bi-Scan after following recommendations in an earlier thread. Also, the local GM dealer wants $89 just to do an obd read. So I guess it is a break even situation. It irritates me to no end when software is buggy, especially from the likes of GM.
> 
> I think perhaps that GM changed the software when they did the def heater recall. Maybe it took us all this long to use the tank and see the problem.
> 
> Are you sure it is stuck at 100%? Checking the level with a stick isn’t the end of the world. Like dipping the tanks on a Cessna! The stick don’t lie!


Yes, pretty sure it's stuck at 100%. Hasn't changed in many, many miles and with stick level was probably less than 25% last fill. Took a full 2.5gal jug and still was not full. But no issue with driving or limp mode, and it's easy to check and add at each oil change. 

Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

dougc905 said:


> I think perhaps that GM changed the software when they did the def heater recall. Maybe it took us all this long to use the tank and see the problem.


I don't think that's the case - we had ours replaced at around 40k miles, and it's been fine up until this last fill. 

I'll just wait until it gives us a speed limitation and I'll put more in. I usually keep a couple jugs on hand.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

I prefer a couple of jugs in hand :laugh:


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

There was no DEF Heater recall. There is a special service bulletin that extends the warranty period for the DEF Heater when a specific CEL pops. Firmware was changed to adjust sensor upper/lower control limits (twice) and that was a Emissions recall (with a recall of the recall and then a reissue of the recall). That sucked! But my car hasn't popped a sensor CEL since.


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

MP81 said:


> I don't think that's the case - we had ours replaced at around 40k miles, and it's been fine up until this last fill.


I wonder if they are doing over-the-air updates as I haven’t had my car back to a GM dealer since the def tank was replaced about two years ago.


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

sailurman said:


> I did just finally run mine until the system said I was empty out of curiosity. I was rather surprised when it said I was empty but had another 350 miles before it went to Max 65MPH limp mode.


If the readings are consistently stuck at 25% or say, 100% if it has been reset, then how would the system be able to provide warning? I’m guessing it won’t. Will we be surprised by a cel when the exhaust sensors show an out of range condition?

Who at GM would a person contact without going through a dealer and having to pay their initial service fee? Even if it would possibly be refunded if GM took ownership of the problem, it is still insulting.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

So, time to update this a bit.

As far as I know, the system has still read 25%. Well, my wife was driving home from work today, and maybe half a mile from the parking lot, she got a Service Exhaust Fluid System countdown - with 99 miles until 65 MPH limitation. She got to her workout place and when she left about an hour later, the warning was gone. She drove about 3 miles to Meijer, leaving - warning still gone. I really wish she'd have told me it went away...

I misinterpreted this as needing to add fluid (though with a weirdly low mile limitation - even more severe problems usually give you 350 or something to start with), and put in about 2 gallons before it overflowed out the neck (had she mentioned it going away, I'd have not added anything, since I didn't think we were at the right mileage to add more), meaning it was definitely not past halfway, or even close to 25%. Turning the ignition on to get mileage/odometer, it still shows 25%. 

So...umm. Yep.

She's had a code come and go, but I haven't been able to read it, as my new phone, for whatever reason, won't connect to the Bluetooth OBD2 reader - or the reader isn't working correctly (the phone does see it, I just never get more than one light on it, aside from when you plug it in). I've just assumed it was a NOx2 sensor code (which would piss me off, considering I spent a day under the car in the rain, with a torch, screaming at it to eventually replace it, a year and a half ago), but maybe it's something else. Need to charge my old phone and see if that will connect, or if the reader just needs to be replaced.

Maybe I can reset the DEF level with the Biscan? This is getting a bit silly.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Update to the update - went out there with my old phone (which, somehow, despite being turned off since December, still has 72% battery life) and it connected right up! Not sure why mine won't...hmm. 

Anyway...was able to reset the DEF level - first showed 9%, then went right to OK when I started the car. Okay then...

And then I also read the codes - P20B9 and P21DD. Should be covered under to 10y/120k special coverage, yes?


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

It might be covered under









Special Coverage - Diesel Emission Fluid Tank Reservoir - 2013-2015 Chevrolet & GMC


Vehicles that are equipped with a diesel engine (RPO LML/LGH/LUZ), a malfunction-indicator light (MIL) may illuminate due to an offset in the temperature sensor in the diesel-emission-reduction fluid (DEF) tank reservoir or increased DEF tank heater resistance.




ww7.oemdtc.com





For those that said the DEF stays at 100%, I think this is by design. If you look at scan tool data it shows 100% and stays on that until it hits 36%. I don't know why it does that.

But I've also seen video's that after you clear the level sensor warning you have to do a data reset procedure, so it's possible that was not done if this is actually an issue.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

It _looks like_ it should be covered, since it is the heater that seems to be problematic - causing the CELs, that is. The level reading may just be coincidence.

P20B9 = Reductant Heater A Control Circuit/Open
P21DD = Reductant Heater Circuit 1 Signal Low

Would just be easier if they put the related CELs on the PDF, haha: https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2017/MC-10135147-9999.pdf


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

My wife set up a 3PM appointment set up at the dealer for Friday. I'll meet her there.

Oddly, they removed the ability to choose a specific advisor, as well as the ability to choose "Request Loaner". We both think people who probably shouldn't have gotten loaners were getting loaners. I had her do a "wait for vehicle", but if they have to order the tank - and given this is basically warranty work - I'd like her to get a loaner. 

Guess we'll see what happens, but sure seems like it should fit under the special coverage.


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

BDCCruze said:


> I've also seen video's that after you clear the level sensor warning you have to do a data reset procedure, so it's possible that was not done if this is actually an issue.


You wouldn't happen to have a URL to one of those videos would you?

I'm not sure what the data reset procedure is.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

It's a process the vehicle runs to ensure all problems are "solved" before removing the emissions countdown.

Problem is, if you have ANY other CELs that may not have caused an emissions countdown on their own (in my particular experience, the NOx #2 sensor), they also need to be fixed before the countdown will go away.

@Snipesy 's Bi-Scan app might be able to do that, but otherwise you'll have to pay the dealer about $150 to do it.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

dougc905 said:


> You wouldn't happen to have a URL to one of those videos would you?
> 
> I'm not sure what the data reset procedure is.


BTW this guy makes great videos.


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

MP81 said:


> Anyway...was able to reset the DEF level - first showed 9%, then went right to OK when I started the car.


That's what I saw too. Using Torque & Bi-Scan, I saw that the DPF level was 100% even though the DIC said 25%. This is reasonable since I think I overfilled the tank when I initially experienced this anomaly. I then set Bi-Scan to advanced mode and found that I could reset the DEF level. When I did, it went to 9%, then to OK after a few seconds more. I didn't have to restart the car. Now I'll drive for about 6 months and take another look. Dipping a piece of dowel to get a physical reading will be part of my routine from now on.

Before this all happened, I don't recall the DIC display going to 9% upon resetting the DEF level. But then, if it only showed for seconds, a driver wouldn't notice.

BTW, it doesn't look as if Bi-Scan has the data reset available. But then, I didn't have the count down condition.


----------



## mkohan (Dec 19, 2015)

My DEF level has never dropped below 100% on the DIC . Got the DEF refilled with free oil changes at first, now I go to DEF at the pump every 10K miles. Give the attendant 10$ and pump a little over 3 GAL. Only once did the pump stop before getting to 10$. Now at 84K without any issues.


----------



## Dj005 (Dec 20, 2020)

MP81 said:


> Update to the update - went out there with my old phone (which, somehow, despite being turned off since December, still has 72% battery life) and it connected right up! Not sure why mine won't...hmm.
> 
> Anyway...was able to reset the DEF level - first showed 9%, then went right to OK when I started the car. Okay then...
> 
> And then I also read the codes - P20B9 and P21DD. Should be covered under to 10y/120k special coverage, yes?


I had a similar issue with mine. As it turns out when I let it get so low some residue on the gauge crystallized and stops my gauge at 65% even though it is above that.


----------

